# Garages around town (56k warning)



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

I had noticed many of the citizens in the town had let thier garages weather without repair. For an exercise and for fun I decieded to take pictures of them. All were taken in the spring.


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 13, 2005)

Very cool pics...my kind of subject  :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2005)

John, hey, these are way too nice and too well lit to be "tucked away" in the snapshot-section, I think!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 13, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> John, hey, these are way too nice and too well lit to be "tucked away" in the snapshot-section, I think!



I agree wholeheartedly with LaFoto on this one!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

some pretty fine snapshots here John! really awesome stuff!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 13, 2005)

i also agree with LaFoto! i love the afternoon glow. high quality John!


----------



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey thanks everyone! I held onto these for a long time, I really liked them but I thought the pictures were not interesting enough for the general gallery. The other part of the exercise was to look for textured backgrounds on the slim chance I could find someone to model for me, seems everyone I know is camera shy.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 15, 2005)

I really like your series here Chiller ... definately don't belong under a snapshots header!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 15, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> John, hey, these are way too nice and too well lit to be "tucked away" in the snapshot-section, I think!



I gotta agree too John.  These are awesome. Very well done.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 15, 2005)

cool idea..and great shots...(hey lafoto...?  are you taking my crystal ball?? you said exactly what i wanted to say.....silly girl..)

i love the second one so much...


----------



## Corry (Aug 15, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I really like your series here *Chiller* ... definately don't belong under a snapshots header!
> 
> :mrgreen:



Did ya get lost in the wrong thread?


----------

